# Sourcing Bits in Canada



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

Could my fellow Canadians recommend a good source for router bits in Canada?

I've used Lee Valley and Busy Bee when I lived in Ottawa, but in Montreal I'm having a hard time finding a good source for affordable bits.

I've ordered online for the US, but it takes weeks to receive and with the weakened $ it hurts, but still cheaper than Home Depot. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Here's a good one 

eBay Store - Elite Tools: ROUTER BIT SET 1 2'' SHANK, ROUTER BIT 1 2'' SHANK, KREG TOOLS
eBay Store – Elite Tools: Search results for.

ship from : Levis, Quebec, Canada

ELITE MULTI 'V' JOINT CARBIDE ROUTER BIT 1/2 SHANK - eBay (item 380119847887 end time May-04-09 18:20:00 PDT)

======

====



cdndave said:


> Could my fellow Canadians recommend a good source for router bits in Canada?
> 
> I've used Lee Valley and Busy Bee when I lived in Ottawa, but in Montreal I'm having a hard time finding a good source for affordable bits.
> 
> ...


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Dave
Elite Tools Levis Quebec. I have bought a few bits off of them and they work fine. Go to ebay to find them. Just do a search for router bits they sell a lot on line so they will be easy to find. 
Wayne


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Dave, have you checked Canadian Tire? They have quite a selection of bits. Rona does as well if you have one close by.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Why not continue to use Busy Bee? They have free shipping on router bits. Or Lee Valley? Their shipping is not so bad and quality is good.
Windsor Plywood do Freud bits AFAIK - not sure about the prices. House of Tools do some (Pioneer and Dimar) but I avoid them since they shut the local store. They do ship but for how much I do not know.

Last time I looked Canadian Tire selection was pretty worthless and expensive.

RONA is the pits but they do sell router bits. If you go there make sure that you check price on every single item on your bill - they are not too good at getting the correct pricing off their computer and strangely enough always come up with a higher price


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

David depends what quality you want

My experience in Canada is that Lee Valley has the best bits and their price reflects that. Their shipping cost is acceptable.

On the other hand, Langevin & Forest (514-322-9330) in Montreal North have similar quality to Lee Valley and you save on the shipping cost.

BusyBee in Ottawa is my best bet. They have good quality and selection and acceptable shipping cost. Another one is Allinonewood.com in Ontario

However for specialty bits, nothing beats the USA stores (lucky you guys). But be careful from where you shop because some they only ship by courier and the shipping cost is astronomical (I was quoted by Harbourfreight for a $4.95 item a shipping cost of $49.95!!!). I had good results from Rockler.com


----------

